# Simba-its been a while



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey, so Simba isn't strictly a Golden Retriever, but I can't not mention him, and he WAS golden! Simba was mine and my godmum's horse. His passing is the reason my Mum let me buy Rupert, she saw the hole Simba had left in me.

He was used as a riding school horse but the school had to close due to rising insurance etc in Nov 2005, and Simba's owner decided he didn't want him back, even though Simba was 22 and had always been a pleasure to have, so me and my godmum took him on on 13th November 2005.

Simba was a beautiful horse, you couldn't wish for more of a gentleman but he still had a lovely, cheeky personality. We spent many happy weekends schooling him and hacking him out, he was such a lovely boy, age didn't show in him at all (his breed was made for endurance too)!

We took him out on 6th April 2008 along with another pony for a hack and he went beautifully, galloping along the lane in the sunshine, absolutely loving it.

Unfortunately, on the Tuesday evening, the yard owner suspected Simba had colic, and so the vet was called out. He was given an injection and seemed to improve, but then turned worse again and was put to sleep in the early hours of Wednesday 9th April, 2008.

Sorry for the ramble, but I really want people to know about him.

Simba was an Arab x Welsh and palomino in colour, he had a stripe on his face, four perfect white socks, big brown eyes and the biggest heart in the world.

I know I shan't ever find another horse like you, so I intend never to even try. RIP boy, you deserve it so, so much.

Simba
1983-9th April 2008​


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Simba was! How lucky you were to have him, and make his last while on this earth so good, you obviously loved him very much.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He was a handsome boy and it sounds as if you have lovely memories of him.

Gallop free over the fields and sleep softly Simba


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a lovely tribute and a beautiful horse!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Simba was a beautiful boy and is running free galloping in the golden fields. I can see why you love him so much.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What A Beautiful Boy He Was. When Gowig Up I Always Wanted A Riding Horse, But We Only Had Plow/wagon Pulling Horses. My One Girlfriend Had Horses And I Would Go Riding With Her. 

How Lucky You Were To Have Him To Lve. And How Lucky He Wsohve The Love He Got From You. And No Loved Animal Should Go Unrecognized Without A Tribute To His/her Life.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

he was a beautiful horse!.Lovely tribute!.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Simba. He was a gorgeous guy and it sounds like you had a dear relationship.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With The Wind Simba~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Run With The Wind Simba~Godspeed & Love


Oh my god, that's such a beautiful photo Sharlin!!

Thank you everyone, wasn't too sure if I could get away with putting him the the GR rainbow bridge!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...Rest in Peace your beautiful boy


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

So so sorry for your loss, he is very beautiful and your tribute to him is touching. I can picture him running free with all the great horses.


----------

